# Audi Truth in 24 Le Mans Racing Application is Now available on Apple iTunes App Store



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

HERNDON, Va., Apr 1, 2009 - Getting a hands-on feel for the excitement of Le Mans racing and the acclaimed documentary Truth in 24 got a lot easier today with the launch of the all-new Truth in 24 driving challenge application on the Apple App Store.
* Full Story *


----------



## der Scherzkeks (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Audi Truth in 24 Le Mans Racing Application is Now availab ... ([email protected])*

Addictive. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

